# Diablo 2 Battle.net ... wo sind meine Mitspieler?!



## bumi (8. März 2006)

Hi Community

Ich hab da 'ne kleine Frage: wenn ich früher D2 gespielt hab und auf die Karte geschaut hab, hab ich jeweils gesehen wo die anderen Spieler sind, so dass ich ihnen nachlaufen konnte, falls ich sie verloren hatte. Seit dem Kauf von LoD und dem nachfolgenden Patch aber, seh ich auf der Karte nur noch mich und meine Geschöpfe (z.b. beim Necromancer) - sonst nix.
Bin ich da auf irgend eine Taste gekommen und hab das irgendwie ausgeschaltet, oder was ist da los?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2006)

bumi am 08.03.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community
> 
> Ich hab da 'ne kleine Frage: wenn ich früher D2 gespielt hab und auf die Karte geschaut hab, hab ich jeweils gesehen wo die anderen Spieler sind, so dass ich ihnen nachlaufen konnte, falls ich sie verloren hatte. Seit dem Kauf von LoD und dem nachfolgenden Patch aber, seh ich auf der Karte nur noch mich und meine Geschöpfe (z.b. beim Necromancer) - sonst nix.
> Bin ich da auf irgend eine Taste gekommen und hab das irgendwie ausgeschaltet, oder was ist da los?




anleitung? oder in den optionen nachsehen, wie die minimap belegt ist? ich glaube tab-taste, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Sgod (8. März 2006)

Spielmenü-->Optionen-->Automatische Karte Optionen-->Party anzeigen: Ja-->Namen anzeigen Ja/Nein (wie du willst) 


Gruß Sgod


----------



## bumi (8. März 2006)

Sgod am 08.03.2006 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielmenü-->Optionen-->Automatische Karte Optionen-->Party anzeigen: Ja-->Namen anzeigen Ja/Nein (wie du willst)
> 
> 
> Gruß Sgod


Dankeschön   

@Herb: wo die Minimap ist weiss ich schon, aber darum gings ja: die waren auf der Minimap nicht mehr sichtbar


----------

